# Needing help finding motors cheap



## Nismo92382 (May 15, 2005)

I have a 1990 maxima looking for a SOHC motor and wiring harness for a manual trans or thinking about doing a motor swap from a completely totaled out 2003 maxima with a 3.5 motor in it. anybody know where I can get either one pretty cheap.:newbie:


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Junkyards or maybe even craigslist.


----------

